# iPad 4 double bande wifi



## stéphane83 (28 Octobre 2012)

Salut,
Dans les caractéristiques techniques du prochain iPad (4) il est mentionné qu'il dispose d'une antenne wifi double bande contrairement à ces prédécesseurs.
Pourtant il me semble que l'iPad 3 sorti en avril possède aussi cette technologie?
Pouvez vous m'éclairer?
Merci.


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Octobre 2012)

Le 3 était il double bande ? Merci


----------



## cherbourg (1 Novembre 2012)

Apparemment le 3 n'est (n'était !) pas double-bande


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Novembre 2012)

Ok donc gain en rapidité de l'app store et navigation non négligeable.


----------



## drs (1 Novembre 2012)

Si, le 3 est double bande, dans le sens où il sait faire du N à 5Ghz.
Donc rien de nouveau de ce côté sur l'ipad 4


----------



## stéphane83 (2 Novembre 2012)

Je peux confirmer ipad 4 beaucoup plus rapide et fluide que le 3.
Le chargements et les animations des applications dans l'app store est totalement fluide en enchainant les téléchargemenst des achats précédents.


----------

